# Sandisk VS Lexar CF Cards



## Secretariat (Aug 24, 2012)

Between Sandisk and Lexar,who makes better CF Cards?I am actually thinking of the Sandisk Extreme Pro 32 GB or the Lexar Professional 1000 32GB CF Cards.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 24, 2012)

In performance the Lexar win over the Sandisk, http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/camera_wb_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-12452 if your camera can handle that kind of speed. In reliability I do not know...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 24, 2012)

Secretariat said:


> Between Sandisk and Lexar,who makes better CF Cards?I am actually thinking of the Sandisk Extreme Pro 32 GB or the Lexar Professional 1000 32GB CF Cards.
> 
> Thanks.


I've been using SanDisk cards (both CF & SD) since 2007 and every single of of them worked well and they continue to do so even today. 

Early this month I bought a Lexar 64GB Pro 1000x UDMA card (for my Canon 5D MK III) because:
1. Lexar write speed is rated at 145MB/s vs SanDisk write speed of only 90MB/s
2. Lexar had (and still does, till end of August) a really good rebate (approx 25%) on B&H
3. I've had 2 Lexar CF Cards since 2009 and they have never failed ... so I am expecting the same reliability from this Lexar 64GB Pro 1000x UDMA card
As far as I'm concerend both companies are very very reliable and you cannot go wrong purchasing either of them. If you shoot with a DSLR capable of high fps (8fps and above) you will appreciate Lexar's write speed of 145MB/s.

Almost forgot, the write speed about Lexar vs SanDisk also applies to your selection of the 32 GB CF cards (i.e. SanDisk 32GB CF Card Extreme Pro 600x UDMA write speed is 90MB/s and Lexar 32GB Pro 1000x UDMA card write speed is 145MB/s)


----------



## gary samples (Aug 24, 2012)

I love Sandisk


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2012)

90 Mb/s vs. 145 Mb/s is irrelevent even in 12 fps bursting in RAW mode on the 1DX. The buffer clears way too fast for it to factor, as I've done this many, many times.


----------



## pwp (Aug 29, 2012)

B&H are doing a two-for-one bundle of the 32Gb Lexar 1000X UDMA7 CF cards right now for $238.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/841573-REG/Lexar_LCF32GCTBNA10002_32GB_CompactFlash_Memory_Card.html

Snap up this offer. I generally tend towards Sandisk, but these can't be ignored.

-PW


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 29, 2012)

pwp said:


> B&H are doing a two-for-one bundle of the 32Gb Lexar 1000X UDMA7 CF cards right now for $238.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/841573-REG/Lexar_LCF32GCTBNA10002_32GB_CompactFlash_Memory_Card.html
> 
> Snap up this offer. I generally tend towards Sandisk, but these can't be ignored.
> ...


That is a darned good deal ... That works out cheaper than buying one 64 GB card.


----------



## papercutMS (Aug 30, 2012)

FYI Sandisk is having a sale on their Extreme Pros right now.

32GB for $130 and change. Other sizes also avaliable.

BHphoto
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646876-REG/SanDisk_SDCFXP_032G_A91_32GB_Extreme_Pro_CompactFlash.html

Adorama
http://www.adorama.com/IDSCF32GEP90.html

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-32GB-Extreme-memory-card/dp/B002P370AI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1346302525&sr=8-4&keywords=extreme+pro


----------

